# Tweed ride in Portland?



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Almost a month ago, I read an item on BikePortland, announcing a tweed ride at the end of January. That was the last I've heard of it, and wondering if anyone up in stump town has heard anything since. Since I _may_ have time on my hands at that time, I thought this would be a fun way to relax and make new contacts.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Almost three weeks and still no replies?  

From the number of views, I suspect there is some interest but no one has heard anything since the original announcement. After all, it hasn't made the Shift calendar. And I haven't found other ride postings that have it either. Yet. Time for some detective work I guess.:idea:


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

RoadBikeReview posters are passionate about cycling as sport. BikePortland posters are more about being bike scenesters. What's the point of riding 12mph with a bunch of hipsters wearing their grandad's old business suits?


----------



## Scrapr (Sep 25, 2008)

Tweet update on Bike Portland

http://twitter.com/bikeportland/statuses/7762335837

Stay tuned


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Bike Portland has an entry posted, titled "a cordial invitation to Portland's tweed ride. It includes a link to the tweedPDX web site.  

Wow! A ride sponsored in part by a cigar shop? I can see the hat maker, the bike parts builder, a cycling related publication and the cycle shop. But the tobacconist is a touch of old school, if you know what I mean. :wink:


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*+1..*



Lazy Spinner said:


> RoadBikeReview posters are passionate about cycling as sport. BikePortland posters are more about being bike scenesters. What's the point of riding 12mph with a bunch of hipsters wearing their grandad's old business suits?


most of the riders I know have about ZERO interest in such things...and think the scene around this town is fairly laughable. but whatever makes people ride...I'm sure our matching kits get the occasional chuckle by the tweed crowd.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Well, I'm only to bump this one last time before the ride on Saturday. But at last count (according to the Facebook site for this ride), there are 74 confirmed (Facebook member) riders attending. Sounds like this will be a party on wheels. And I'm one of those. Will try to post a ride report after I get home. :wink:


----------



## Scrapr (Sep 25, 2008)

Pom

How was it? Did you bring a stogie? Or your pipe?


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

It was great. And I didn't take any smoking implements or products. I'm working on a post for the commuting, touring and ride reports. Let's just say that my photography attempts were not as good as some of the others that are posted on BikePortland_dot_org or the Tweed PDX group on Flicker.  

But here is one from the BikePortland site that I liked. :wink:









Also, for some reason, this young lady was photographed quite a bit.


----------

